# 15 Years of Animal Crossing!



## Justin (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey everyone. Today marks the 15th year since the original Animal Crossing (or Animal Forest!) launched in Japan on April 14th, 2001 for the Nintendo 64. To celebrate, we're offering a freebie of 15 TBT Bells for everyone who clicks this link today. Enjoy the free bells and go play some Animal Crossing!

Be sure to check out this video from Nintendo as well:


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 14, 2016)

Aw cool, thanks! 
The N64 version is actually the only one I haven't played but will some day.


----------



## Peter (Apr 14, 2016)

Aaah that was such a nice video from Nintendo, I have so many amazing memories in those games. 

Thanks for the TBT, and here's to another 15 years!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you TBT! Happy 15 years!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

What a great occasion to stock DOUBUTSU NO MORI letters


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy anni ac and thanks for the bells 
It would make perf sense to restock letters today


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2016)

I am 15 bells richer, thank you Jubstan Sanders.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess it would be unethical to not play today huh

Happy 15 everyone


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2016)

now i feel old lol
here is to many many more years! <3
and thank you for the bells


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah Animal Crossing, thank you for 15 years of fun. Also thank you for the 15 bells


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow! 15 years, that's as old as I am. (Plot Twist: I AM Animal Crossing; it wouldn't surprise me honestly)

But Happy Anniversary and thank you for the 15 bells!


----------



## LilD (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15th, AC


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## Araie (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15th, AC! It honestly doesn't feel that old though. (Also, thanks for the free bells!)


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks TBT and happy 15th to Animal Crossing!! c: ♡


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 14, 2016)

Aww, right in the feels. Thank you nintendo for this amazing game series we have grown to know and love <3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the bells TBT. And thank you Animal Crossing for all the fun and happy memories!


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the TBT and thank you Nintendo for the amazing series you've created!! 大好き❤︎


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15 years!!! And thank you for the tbt!Have fun playing today everyone!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 14, 2016)

Everyone should take some time and play a good fun game of amiibo festival today


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 14, 2016)

Woah! 15 years??? I've spent all of my youth playing this game! 

Happy 15 years Animal Crossing <3


----------



## punkinpie (Apr 14, 2016)

I feel so proud to belong to such an amazing community!


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 14, 2016)

15 years... Wow, I feel old. But yeah, happy 15 years, AC! c:


----------



## N a t (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the bells! I can't believe animal crossing is 15! I also can't believe it's been about 15 years since I started playing. I grew up with the AC games. They really have done something great for me, because I just absolutely love AC


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15th AC!  Thank you for the free bells too!
I can't believe the games have lasted so long... let's hope they continue on for many years to come! 

today really would be the perfect time to at least stock a few letters/houses


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Everyone should take some time and play a good fun game of amiibo festival today



Nobody loves Amiibo Festival stop that


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

thanks for the bells.

(why "Porteristhebest" though?)


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15th, AC! <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 14, 2016)

Fifteen years! Wow! I remember when my sister said to me "you gotta try this game! You will love it!" ... I was skeptical but did ... And 15 years later, still loving it! Thanks for the memories (and making me feel old as dirt)    and thanks for the TBTs


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 14, 2016)

officially feeling old


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 14, 2016)

Can't believe it's been 15 years. Happy 15 years of Animal Crossing!


----------



## Leen (Apr 14, 2016)

That was such a lovely and nostalgic video. Thank you for the amazing 15 years, Animal Crossing! I look forward to many more fun adventures ^-^ 

BTF, thank you for the bells


----------



## Coach (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15 years of animal crossing!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 14, 2016)

Such a sweet video! The City Folk (or Let's Go to the City) segment had me quite emotional. Happy 15 years!


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 14, 2016)

Heyden said:


> What a great occasion to stock DOUBUTSU NO MORI letters



RIGHT?!


And I def feel too old now.
Also, porter is the best. he needs more love.


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 14, 2016)

I still play New Leaf everyday thanks to the great game made by Nintendo.  And thanks for those bells.


----------



## meowduck (Apr 14, 2016)

Yay! Thank you! Happy birthday AC!!!  Thanks for changing our lives one game at at time c:


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 14, 2016)

Whoop! Happy bday AC!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, thanks for the tbt!


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow 15 years unbelievable, ty for the free bells to celebrate


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 14, 2016)

Ahh so cute~ Thank youu AC


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 14, 2016)

Awe. That actually made me a little teary eyed. Lol. Not kidding. Been playing since gc days. Still my fav game. Thx Nintendo for giving me something to obsess over these last 15 years. (Well 13 years for me).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe we might get an announcement of a new AC main game to celebrate this anniversary, just like Pokemon did with Sun and Moon.

Happy birthday AC!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

some of those games i didnt recognize-- has anybody made a list??


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2016)

King Dad said:


> some of those games i didnt recognize-- has anybody made a list??



The Animal Crossing wikis are a decent resource for that. Essentially, there's actually three versions of the original game in Japan, two before the overseas release and one after the overseas release. There are differences between then, but they're similar enough and aren't proper sequels really.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 14, 2016)

LETTERS RESTOCK PLS <3


----------



## Sdj4148 (Apr 14, 2016)

This is so cool! My favorite game was first released on my birthday, at least I'll never forget it!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Apr 14, 2016)

15 years???  And I only found out about Animal Crossing in 2013, and got the game in 2015?  Wow.  I missed a heck of a lot.  Then again, a lot did happen to me in the past 15 years.    I've played this game every day since I got it, and can't believe there was a time I didn't have this to look forward to after a hard day at work.  I love this game, and am looking into continuing my Animal Crossing life with Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Venn (Apr 14, 2016)

wow, 15 years! That's a long time and many towns and villagers!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Jub for the TBT.


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 14, 2016)

happy birthday animal crossing


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15 years, Animal Crossing!


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 14, 2016)

Everyone should be thanking me...if you don't undertsand, check the thread I posted in Bell Tree HQ.

-Update- Apparently I thought of this after it was already posted and had no idea


----------



## Jacob (Apr 14, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Everyone should be thanking me...if you don't undertsand, check the thread I posted in Bell Tree HQ.



You made your thread about 6 hours after this one was made


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the bells, Justin!


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 14, 2016)

Jacob said:


> You made your thread about 6 hours after this one was made



I was not aware of this


----------



## Chicha (Apr 14, 2016)

Happy 15 Years, AC! <3 I've only started playing last year but I have loved every moment of it. The video was really sweet as well.

Thanks for the free bells!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> I was not aware of this


_
:::face palm:::_


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 14, 2016)

happy 15, AC


----------



## mrbosshead (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool, it's been awhile since I've played AC but I'm back.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

dang missed it of course lol! Happy 15th though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty rad! I didn't get the chance to play the games when I was younger but my friend showed me it once when she brought over her game cube, I remember her urgency to "check on her town," an urgency I didn't get to experience until recently with ACNL. Love the games and can't wait for more of them to come!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 16, 2016)

just give us the next main game trailer already!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2016)

snoozit said:


> just give us the next main game trailer already!



You would expect them to reveal a game for the anniversary wouldn't you? Super Mario Maker for 30 years of Mario, Pok?mon Sun and Moon. WHERE'S ANIMAL CROSSING WII U NINTENDO!!!


----------



## sock (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I'm late but I did celebrate on Twitter on the correct day  Oh well. I love the video...I think my favourite part is actually the 'Nintendo' voice at the start, I began playing on DS so that's really nostelgic for me


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2016)

CRAZY i remember being a little child and seeing it for the first time,


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 26, 2016)

I cannot believe that Animal Crossing has been around for 15 years! I remember my first time playing Population Growing about a month or so after it came out. The only game I haven't played is the N64 version, and I doubt I ever will, but I am looking forward to future games that will come out for the series!


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 27, 2016)

Not sure if it's in relation to being 15 years old, but Animal Crossing was just confirmed for mobile release!


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

OH MY GOD I FEEL SO OLD ;-;

I remember running around in my Gamecube version. Being a small nerd and not knowing what to do because there were no guides back then


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Apr 29, 2016)

I still have a copy of the gamecube version! Think I'll play it tonight! Awwwww yisss


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

0pizzachu23 said:


> I still have a copy of the gamecube version! Think I'll play it tonight! Awwwww yisss



Same


----------

